# ypwhich -m gives error



## derwood (Oct 28, 2015)

Installed 10.2 on a virtual under ESX 5.5.

Install went fine.  I'm setting up NIS client services and running into a bit of a problem.  Or maybe its not a problem.

`domainname` shows that its bound to the proper domain.  `ypwhich` shows its bound to one of the slaves.
If I do `ypwhich -m <mapname>` it shows that the map comes from the proper NIS master.

If I do `ypwhich -m` with no mapname I get this error:

```
yp_maplist: clnt_call: RPC: Can't decode result
```

If I `ypcat -k <mapname>` it gives me the proper output from the map.
So, is this just a bug or is there really a problem?  It should be giving me a list of maps but it isn't.

Important parts of /etc/rc.conf:


```
nisdomainname="casenet.domain.com"
nis_client_enable="YES"
nis_client_flags="-S casenet.domain.com"
```


----------

